# Swirl Hat (K)



## MrsB

Free Knit Hat Pattern

http://design-peak.com/swirled-ski-cap-pattern/

Cap
Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:

Row 1: Knit.
Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
Row 3: Knit.
Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 5: Knit.
Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
Change Color
Row 7: Purl.
Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
Row 9: Purl.
Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
Row 11: Purl.
Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.


----------



## Georget

Thank you. Looks easy and still has interest. The pattern states size 8 needles and worsted wt. yarn. 3.5 oz of two colors but has no gauge.


----------



## alemah

My grandkids would love this; it looks like a giant ice-cream cone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lexiemae

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373463-1.html

This is the pattern I used, it states Aran but I also used smaller needles and DK.
They are addictive, be warned !!

Here is my 2015 post of some I made.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373463-1.html


----------



## JTM

You may not realise it, but even free patterns often are protected by copywriter. Posting the link to them is fine, however posting the pattern NOT so much.


----------



## Ladyj960

Cute


----------



## Beachgirl1000

JTM said:


> You may not realise it, but even free patterns often are protected by copywriter. Posting the link to them is fine, however posting the pattern NOT so much.


You're right. We should not post entire patterns. There is no difference even if the pattern is free or old. This is a quote from Forum rules:

"- Do not post content or images or patterns owned/authored by others without their permission. Complying with all laws (including copyright) is solely the responsibility of each individual user."


----------



## jmcret05

The pattern copyright is 2007. Here is a link to the original pattern. https://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jun07_skicap.html

BTW, it is for a child. On Ravelry - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap

The one posted in not crocheted. The pattern posted on the blog is illegal.

Here are some others you may like - https://intheloopknitting.com/swirl-hat-knitting-patterns/


----------



## deshka

I have a book of hats somewhere, they are all very interesting and none conventional hats. I got the book in the very early 70's and made these swirl hats then. I don't remember the published name of the book and I made many of the hats in it for myself and my kids and their friends.


----------



## Pealark

This is a variation on the free pattern from. This Plymouth Yarn one. If there is any copyright infringement, it is on the part of Ravelry. Because they allowed a claim of exclusivity that is not legitimate. 

You will note this new pattern is significantly different from the "original" and as such can be freely shared. I suspect that the TRUE original is very old & in public domain & the reason it was not copyrighted by these various companies that stole it & used it for advertising purposes. 

I prefer this new pattern to the old one.

Here is the original:


----------



## Wee Brenda

My granddaughter would love this, thank you.


----------



## johannecw

Lovely hat! Thanks for sharing the pattern information.


----------



## rosw

gosh.. another great hat. I am going to be busy!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MartyCare

That's just what I've been looking for. Thank you for posting the link. The name of it includes "crochet," but it clearly is not.


----------



## Morgan Girl

reminds me of icing on a cup cake.


----------



## mossstitch

MrsB said:


> Free Knit Hat Pattern
> 
> http://design-peak.com/swirled-ski-cap-pattern/
> 
> Cap
> Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:
> 
> Row 1: Knit.
> Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 3: Knit.
> Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 5: Knit.
> Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
> Change Color
> Row 7: Purl.
> Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 9: Purl.
> Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
> Row 11: Purl.
> Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
> Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.


Thanks SOOOOOO much , I was wondering how I'd get this pattern .


----------



## sandyridge

I love that hat but I crochet better than I knit. Would anyone have the directions in crochet?


----------



## MrsB

Sorry if the post was in error. I also assumed that a free pattern meant it just couldn't be reprinted for personal sale purposes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## knitnanny

That looks delicious!!


----------



## eppe

thanks for links


----------



## Hilda

There was a kit for sale several years ago with this style hat. I made up my own pattern with provisional cast on and wove the cast on and ending edges together so no seam.


----------



## marinda

Lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## edithann

Great hats...thanks for the link!


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for the post  I don't click on posts that aren't (https) but you got great responses. Thanks again.



MrsB said:


> Free Knit Hat Pattern
> 
> http://design-peak.com/swirled-ski-cap-pattern/
> 
> Cap
> Cast on 30 (child) or 40 (adult) stitches:
> 
> Row 1: Knit.
> Row 2: Purl 1st two stitches together (tog), purl to last stitch. Knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 3: Knit.
> Row 4: Purl 1st two stitches tog, purl to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 5: Knit.
> Row 6: Repeat Row 4.
> Change Color
> Row 7: Purl.
> Row 8: Knit 1st two stitches tog, knit to last stitch, knit twice in last stitch.
> Row 9: Purl.
> Row 10: Repeat Row 8.
> Row 11: Purl.
> Row 12: Repeat Row 8.
> Repeat these 12 rows 7 times (9). Cast off. Pick up 86 (108) stitches on bottom or piece. Knit one, Purl one for 20 (30 Rows with Main Color yarn, sew up side seam, gathering top together. Make pom-pom and sew to top.


----------



## Nanamel14

Nice hat ... thank you


----------



## moe161

Just knitted it for a 15 month old. Fun pattern!


----------



## Glasgow Girl

Love it! Thanks for sharing :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## NCOB

I made the swirl ski Hat quite a few years ago and entered it in out county fair. I got a blue ribbon then donated it to the local hospital.


----------

